# Traduction du mot flood



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

*CE FIL N'EST PAS UN FIL POUR "FLOODER merci "*
Ceci étant dit, je cherche une traduction pour le mot flood, et je sèche un peu  
a flood c'est une inondation en anglais, un torrent de boue, mais en français le flood dans les forums c'est l'action d'écrire des messages très courts, voir uniquement un émoticon, je me perds en conjecture.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Quelques éléments de réponse dans ma signature ? (air fatigué)


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> *CE FIL N'EST PAS UN FIL POUR "FLOODER merci "*
> Ceci étant dit, je cherche une traduction pour le mot flood, et je sèche un peu
> a flood c'est une inondation en anglais, un torrent de boue, mais en français le flood dans les forums c'est l'action d'écrire des messages très courts, voir uniquement un émoticon, je me perds en conjecture.



 Innondation ?


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

Voui d'accord mais quel mot choisir (c'est ma question air fatigué aussi    )



			
				meskh a dit:
			
		

> Innondation ?


Oui pour le sens premier du mot, mais le sens du mot flood sur les forums est quelque peu différent et par voie de conséquence le mot innondation est quelque peu inaproprié


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Voui d'accord mais quel mot choisir (c'est ma question air fatigué aussi    )



 ca ne te plait pas innondation ? trop long 

tu as raison mais flood en anglais c'est un concept avec beaucoup d'idées que tu auras du mal a compacter en un seul mot non ? 

apelle M.Pivot


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Voui d'accord mais quel mot choisir (c'est ma question air fatigué aussi    )
> 
> 
> Oui pour le sens premier du mot, mais le sens du mot flood sur les forums est quelque peu différent et par voie de conséquence le mot innondation est quelque peu inaproprié




De plus, le mot innondation insiste sur le fait que les floods "saturent ou ont pour but de saturer les serveurs


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

C'est peut être le fait d'inonder les forums de messages sans fond ni intérêt...

merci Robert : 3¨ Envahir massivement. « des milliers de paysans arrivant des montagnes voisines, inondèrent les rues de Verrières » (Stendhal). Inonder un pays de tracts, de produits. Les articles en matière plastique inondent le marché.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour le sens premier du mot, mais le sens du mot flood sur les forums est quelque peu différent et par voie de conséquence le mot innondation est quelque peu innaproprié


Vraiment ? Tu trouves ce mot inapproprié ? Je le trouve pourtant assez évocateur. N'est-ce pas un torrent de bêtise qui s'abat sur un sujet ? Quant à moi, le seul reproche que je pourrais lui faire est de donner peut-être trop d'importance à ce qui devrait n'en avoir aucune. Parce que, bon, soyons justes : c'est moins l'histoire d'un large fleuve qui déborde que l'historiette pathétique d'un robinet resté ouvert.


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

Ma définition du flood en français c'est vraiment la traduction du mot anglais qui est une bonne _image_: un torrent de boue sans fin et peu intéressant qui charrie des détrituts.
Un _flot_ éventuellement, mais ça reprend moins la notion de courant. Pas de notion "francophone" de posts courts chez moi en tout cas. Je pourrai aussi dire logorrhée.

On peut flooder à coup de copié-collé de 50 lignes... encore plus embêtant qu'un simple smileys au niveau place.
sinon bak 2 basics

Mais j'ai pas encore lu la signature à DocEvil, je vais aller me cultiver, et peut-être me rendre compte que tout y a déjà été dit 


_Edit: Grillé  Pas mieux Doc _


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

logorrhée me plaît assez :love: je l'avais oublié celui la 

encore une fois ce n'est que la traduction du mot qui m'interesse après bien ou pas bien c'est un autre débat 

Reste à trouver un verbe


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Reste à trouver un verbe



On pourrait dire: "Décharger sa logorrhée"


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2006)

je propose "pisser" : on retrouve le robinet du Doc et le côté déchet. Un _flooder_ souffre donc d'énurésie.

_voilà voilà_


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je propose "pisser" : on retrouve le robinet du Doc et le côté déchet. Un _flooder_ souffre donc d'énurésie.
> 
> _voilà voilà_



Très bon, très bon  

Pisser du flood  et en plus ça sonne


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

benh non pisser du floor car je cherche à traduire le mot  :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je propose "pisser" : on retrouve le robinet du Doc et le côté déchet. Un _flooder_ souffre donc d'énurésie.
> 
> _voilà voilà_


Je sais que ça t'obsède, mais j'aimerais, au moins en public, que tu laisses mon robinet tranquille.


----------



## Nobody (4 Mars 2006)

Flood => diarrhée? 

Et inondation ne prend qu'un "n".


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Flood => diarrhée?
> 
> Et inondation ne prend qu'un "n".


Le problème de diarrhée, c'est que cela induit un sentiment négatif que ne possède pas le mot flood, il dénature donc le sens premier et induit une interprétation personnele, quelle soit juste ou non n'est pas le propos, mais logorrhée (avec deux r comme diarrhe d'ailleurs) me semble plus approprié


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ça t'obsède, mais j'aimerais, au moins en public, que tu laisses mon robinet tranquille.


Je savais bien que je devais changer de tournure ; pourtant j'ai été sympa : j'aurai pu dire « le robinet fuyant » du Doc 



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de diarrhée, c'est que cela induit un sentiment négatif que ne possède pas le mot flood


C'est sûr que le torrent de boue qui détruit tout sur son passage, s'introduit partout et laisse une trace nauséabonde et sale de son passage c'est positif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que le torrent de boue qui détruit tout sur son passage, s'introduit partout et laisse une trace nauséabonde et sale de son passage c'est positif


Par ailleurs, je trouve très réjouissant qu'on puisse arguer que le mot _flood_ employé dans le cadre d'un forum ait un sens autre que négatif...


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood


Mais n'est-ce pas le lien donné ci-dessus par teo ?


----------



## benkenobi (4 Mars 2006)

Et pourquoi vouloir traduire ces mots "flood" et "flooder" qui sont, me semble-t-il, bien entrés dans le language (pas toujours) français des forums ?

:mouais:

Et si le mélange des langues était la meilleure façon de les faire évoluer ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais n'est-ce pas le lien donné ci-dessus par teo ?




Le mien est plus ressent ( lui 11:55 moi 15:28 ) :rose: 

 ok je sors   j'avais pas bu le lien :rose: :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est plus ressent ( lui 11:55 moi 15:28 ) :rose:
> 
> ok je sors   j'avais pas bu le lien :rose: :rateau:



: exemple flagrant de flood ???



oups y fait pas bon taquiner les oiseaux en ces temps de grippe aviaire  je ferais mieux de sortir aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

Le floodeurs vont en enfer! DocEvil n'accepte pas n'importe qui au 7e ciel


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

je me rend compte que le mot _flood_ en français a un sens qu'il n'a apparemment pas en anglais technique dans les définitions que j'ai pu trouver.

En anglais, le mot _flooding_ (et non pas _flood_ qu'on ne trouve pas en anglais autrement que dans le sens d'innondation) a nettement plus un sens d'attaque contre un site, un serveur, une boite à lettre (voir ici ou là) que n'a pas le terme sur les forums de discussion en français.
On crée effectivement un mot français, _flood_, avec un sens qui n'est plus tout à fait celui de l'homonyme anglais.

Si vous retrouvez un lien avec une définition anglophone correspondant au terme francophone, ça m'intéresse.

Des avis de la _Belle Province_ ? Ce serait intéressant d'avoir leur point de vue


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que je devais changer de tournure ; pourtant j'ai été sympa : j'aurai pu dire « le robinet fuyant » du Doc&#8217;
> 
> 
> C'est sûr que le torrent de boue qui détruit tout sur son passage, s'introduit partout et laisse une trace nauséabonde et sale de son passage c'est positif


Arrete de mettre des  à chaque fin de message on dirait un vieux avant l'age    


Cela n'a pas la même connotation tout de même, je propose l*ogorrhée* pour *flood*, et *faire le goret* (faire logorrhée) pour l'action de *flooder*, c'est amusant et assez acide pour satisfaire l'auteur, qu'en pensez vous ?
Après tout rien ne nous empêche de trouver un nouveau mot ou de détourner/rajouter une nouvelle signification à un mot existant ?


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2006)

Relisons nos classiques 

Don't feed the Troll


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je me rend compte que le mot flood en français a un sens qu'il n'a apparemment pas en anglais technique dans les définitions que j'ai pu trouver.
> 
> En anglais, le mot flooding (et non pas flood qu'on ne trouve pas en anglais autrement que dans le sens d'innondation) a nettement plus un sens d'attaque contre un site, un serveur, une boite à lettre (voir ici ou là) que n'a pas le terme sur les forums de discussion en français.
> On crée effectivement un mot français, flood, avec un sens qui n'est plus tout à fait celui de l'homonyme anglais.
> ...



Pas ici : http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas ici : http://dictionnaire.tv5.org/


j'aime bien la traduction, remarquez bien que les projecteur en haut des bâtiments se disent effectivement (en anglais) "floodlight" donc pivot à raison, mais il est quelque peu restrictif 


C'est d'ailleurs la seule fois ou j'emploie le terme flood, c'est dans les specifications techniques pour décrire les dit "light fittings"
exemple chez thorn de flood light.


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2006)

La version de Sonny me semble un peu longue par rapport à la version anglaise "flood/flooder" 
Flooder a plus ou moins à voir avec bavarder. Alors faut peut-être chercher dans cette direction :
bavasser, jacasser, etc.

ou plutôt potiner ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le floodeurs vont en enfer! DocEvil n'accepte pas n'importe qui au 7e ciel


Très juste. En attendant d'être fixé, mes voies demeurent impénétrables.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> *CE FIL N'EST PAS UN FIL POUR "FLOODER merci "*
> Ceci étant dit, je cherche une traduction pour le mot flood, et je sèche un peu
> a flood c'est une inondation en anglais, un torrent de boue, mais en français le flood dans les forums c'est l'action d'écrire des messages très courts, voir uniquement un émoticon, je me perds en conjecture.



"Ejaculation intempestive ?"


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> "Ejaculation intempestive ?"


Franchement je ne me vois pas utiliser éjaculation intempestive à la place de flood, en fait mon soucis, c'est que la langue française est tellement belle et riche que ce mot "flood" me déplait au plus haut point, d'où ma recherche d'un mot français qu ipuisse remplacer flood et l'action de flood
pas un mot qui semble tellement éloigné que personne ne l'utilisera, mais simplemement un mot FRANCAIS, et donc logorrhée et faire le goret me conviennent parfaitement


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2006)

_« il y eut une question. Il y eut la réponse. Ce fut la fin du fil. »

_Dernier avis avant fermeture


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2006)

nos amis du C.N.R.S. on trouvé (ce sont des chercheur norma qu'ils trouvent  ) les corespondances suivantes:
afflux, avalanche, baigner, crue, déferlement, déluge, flot, flux, inondation, inonder, marée, submerger

mais rien de très probant pour notre microcosme de macgeneration


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nos amis du C.N.R.S. on trouvé (ce sont des chercheur norma qu'ils trouvent  ) les corespondances suivantes:
> afflux, avalanche, baigner, crue, déferlement, déluge, flot, flux, inondation, inonder, marée, submerger
> 
> mais rien de très probant pour notre microcosme de macgeneration



le probleme c'est aussi le sens, pas la traduction...
car quand un mec qui ne vient jamais post juste un smileys ou un "peums", on dit qu'il flood, hors, c'est juste un post HS....
donc...

il faudrait plutot trouver un mot entre flood et HS....
quoique HS, c'est plutot pas mal...
la pluspart du temps, quand on floode, on fait du HS...ça me semble clair...un "" ne peut pas etre considéré comme une reponse a une discussion...., non...?

en tout cas, hors sujet, meme s'il ne traduit pas le mot Flood, me satisfait.....



paroleur de floodeur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

et si le flood était l'action de dénaturer le sens initial dans le but de dénigrer, déranger, ...

Dénaturer me semble assez proche de ce terme puisqu'il induit un apport de contresens visant à modifier la perception initiale sur un sujet.

Juste une idée.


----------



## Philippe (5 Mars 2006)

Bon je n'ai pas véritablement de réponse à ta question naas puisque celle-ci concerne la meilleure façon de *traduire* les mots _flood_ et _flooder_, toutefois je rejoins assez benkenobi quand il pose ces deux questions :



			
				benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi vouloir traduire ces mots "flood" et "flooder" qui sont, me semble-t-il, bien entrés dans le language* (pas toujours) français des forums ?
> Et si le mélange des langues était la meilleure façon de les faire évoluer ?


On en a déjà un peu parlé naas au moment de vérifier ta traduc de Skype, mais quand tu écris :



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Franchement je ne me vois pas utiliser éjaculation intempestive à la place de flood, en fait mon soucis, c'est que la langue française est tellement belle et riche que ce mot "flood" me déplait au plus haut point, d'où ma recherche d'un mot français qui puisse remplacer flood et l'action de flood pas un mot qui semble tellement éloigné que personne ne l'utilisera, mais simplemement un mot FRANCAIS, et donc logorrhée et faire le goret me conviennent parfaitement


je ne peux m'empêcher de te livrer ces quelques réflexions :
D'abord tu ne trouveras aucun mot qui corresponde _exactement_ au sens que le mot _flood_ a en anglais ; la question est réglée de ce côté-là. Même si _inondation_ ou _logorrhée_ ont leurs défenseurs, chacun de ces deux mots dispose en français d'un champ sémantique différent de celui du mot _flood_ en anglais.
Ensuite il ne faut pas croire que l'utilisation d'un mot anglais en français dénature la langue française. Comme toi je pense que le français est une langue riche et magnifique (j'en ai d'ailleurs fait mon "gagne-pain" ), mais sais-tu que sur un dictionnaire usuel de 60.000 entrées, un peu plus de 8000 mots sont d'origine étrangère ? Cela fait un peu plus de 13 % du vocabulaire usuel. On obtient exactement le même pourcentage avec un dictionnaire de 35.000 mots dont sont exclus les mots trop archaïques, trop régionaux, trop savants ou relevant d'un lexique trop spécialisé. Parmi ces mots d'origine étrangère, 25 % environ viennent de l'anglais, 16,5 % de l'italien, 5 % de l'arabe, etc. Et qui contesterait l'appartenance française de mots tels que _match_, _budget_, _touriste_ ou... _bar_ :rateau: (d'origine anglaise), de _canon_, de _caporal_, de _mandoline_, de _soldat_, de _balcon_, d'_artisan_ (d'origine italienne), etc.
Ce phénomène de l'emprunt n'est d'ailleurs pas propre au français, il existe dans toutes les langues vivantes.
La question qui se pose dès lors est donc bien de savoir à partir de quel moment un mot peut être considéré comme ayant été "adopté" par le français. À ce sujet les linguistes ne sont pas tous d'accord, mais on considère généralement que c'est le cas :
Si un mot "importé" est francisé, càd si sa prononciation est adaptée au système phonologique français ;
Ou si un mot (ou une abréviation, ou un sigle, ou un acronyme) s'intègre au système orthographique ou morphologique français. En clair, cela signifie généralement qu'un mot (ou un sigle par exemple) commence à prendre les marques du pluriel comme en français (on dit des _concertos_ et non des _concerti_) ou à s'adapter au système orthographique français (_beefsteak_ devient _bifteck_), ou qu'un verbe étranger commence à se conjuguer comme en français (c'est le cas de "Skypez-moi" ), ou qu'un mot ou une expression quelconque peuvent se dériver comme en français (_ONU_ qui donne _onusien_, _sida_ - un sigle au départ - qui donne _sidéen_, etc.) ; tout cela constitue autant de signes qu'un mot commence à s'intégrer à la langue française. Soit en langage courant, soit dans le cadre d'un lexique spécialisé.
Puisque le mot _flood_ a permis l'apparition du verbe _flooder_, je considère pour ma part que ce mot répond à au moins un de ces critères, et qu'il est donc en train de s'imposer comme un mot du langage spécialisé (de l'informatique) français. Quel est l'utilisateur de forums qui ne connaît pas ce terme ? Quel est donc l'intérêt de le traduire, alors qu'on sait qu'en le traduisant on va forcément en modifier le sens ?
Maintenant, j'imagine que beaucoup ne vont pas être d'accord...
Désolé d'avoir été aussi long...


----------



## benkenobi (5 Mars 2006)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Philippe. A partir du moment où le mot étranger est "transposé" dans la langue française, je ne vois plus vraiment l'utilité de la traduction...
Ou alors il faut inventer un nouveau mot, ce qui n'est pas toujours très heureux car c'est bien souvent l'usage plus que le sage D) qui fait le mot...


Surtout que bien souvent la langue française s'approprie le mot étranger pour lui donner un nouveau sens (par exemple un mail, un sweat, un smoking...) et on assiste en fait à la naissance d'un mot nouveau.

Je crois que c'est vraiment le cas pour flood !


----------



## hunjord (5 Mars 2006)

Ne pourrait-on pas le traduire par "supermoquetter"..Original, tendance..en phase avec la vie du forum...  
----------> je sais.....je sors...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ne pourrait-on pas le traduire par "supermoquetter"..Original, tendance..en phase avec la vie du forum...
> ----------> je sais.....je sors...


Tu as entièrement raison et je ne m'en cache pas. Un seul fil intéressant sur 19000 posts. 
Ça ne m'empêche pas.

Tu as bien fais de souligner.


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ne pourrait-on pas le traduire par "supermoquetter"..Original, tendance..en phase avec la vie du forum...
> ----------> je sais.....je sors...


Au bar peut être mais pas dans les forums techniques , ils vaudrait mieux alors dire dans ce cas globalisation, mais ce terme déjà existant m'herisse quelque peu


----------



## hunjord (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as entièrement raison et je ne m'en cache pas. Un seul fil intéressant sur 19000 posts.
> Ça ne m'empêche pas.


J'espère que tu ne l'as pas mal pris...c'était juste histoire d'assouvir mes envies taquines du dimanche soir...  
------> ca y est ca flood...Nephou va supprimer, Naas va se vexer....:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu ne l'as pas mal pris...c'était juste histoire d'assouvir mes envies taquines du dimanche soir...
> ------> ca y est ca flood...Nephou va supprimer, Naas va se vexer....:rateau:


Nan j'ai rajouté un truc. Tu as soulevé un truc évident, la semaine dernière je dépannais un gars qui m'a nommé par MP vénérable sage avec un air admiratif (en dehors de son remerciement hein) juste en voyant mon nombre de post, j'ai trouvé ça désolant.
Et j'ai vu pas mal de sujets, ou le seul fait que je poste, finissent en flood, rien que mon pseudo semble le justifier.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un seul fil intéressant sur 19000 posts.


Mais quel fil...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Faut pas te lacher pasque j'ai postulé à Pau aussi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Après avoir lu les trois pages de ce fil, je fais le constat suivant : sur ce forum, le terme "flood" semble recouvrir, selon les threads et aussi les périodes des phénomènes qui me semblent différents, n'ayant en commun qu'une conséquence. Je liste, sans prétendre être exhaustif :

- L'inondation aux fins de saturation : A MacGe, ce type de flood ne me parait pas fréquent, et est plutôt assimilé à du trollage.

- Faire monter le compteur. Là, je proposerais de parler de stookage 

- Déconnade sur un fil "sérieux". Là le but est de rigoler, pas de nuire, même si parfois, c'en est la conséquence involontaire

- sabotage : Le but des posts est clairement d'empêcher les autres de s'exprimer, soit en les décourageant, soit en provoquant la fermeture du fil.

Bon, il y en à peut-être d'autres qui m'échappent là tout de suite, à chaud, mais déjà, donner le même nom à tous ces phénomènes peut, à mon sens, provoquer des confusions.

Enfin, pour finir, "flooder" ou "flouder" sont les verbes les plus souvent utilisés, mais moi, je préfère le verbe que nous devons à Grug : floudre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> - Faire monter le compteur. Là, je proposerais de parler de stookage




stookage...?
hum....ça me fait penser a quelque chose, mais a quoi...? 






ps: floudre, c'est bien....(le mot, meme si son sens me plait bien aussi...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: floudre, c'est bien....(le mot, meme si son sens me plait bien aussi...)



Sans compter que ça donne des formes d'imparfait du subjonctif tout ce qu'il y a de plus intéressantes : "Encore eut-il fallu que vous floudassassiez, mon bon Stook" !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que ça donne des formes d'imparfait du subjonctif tout ce qu'il y a de plus intéressantes : "Encore eut-il fallu que vous floudassassiez, mon bon Stook" !


Dans le même genre, on appréciera le verbe « pouffier » à la troisième personne du féminin pluriel du subjonctif imparfait...


----------



## Philippe (5 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, on appréciera le verbe « pouffier » à la troisième personne du féminin pluriel du subjonctif imparfait...


Et dans la série _Améliorons notre français_  :



> Conjuguez le verbe entre parenthèses au temps et au mode qui conviennent :
> Encore eût-il fallu que je le (savoir) ....................... !






Hem.
Je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas te lacher pasque j'ai postulé à Pau aussi !


 Quoi ? (on m'dit rien à moi:hein::rateau

Alors comme là euh je ne réponds pas vraiment au sujet même ... :rose: je pourrais donc être hors-sujet :rose: ...
Mais est-ce que faire du hors-sujet c'est du Flood ? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, on appréciera le verbe « pouffier » à la troisième personne du féminin pluriel du subjonctif imparfait...



un verbe fort passionnant, au demeurant....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Hem.
> Je crois qu'on s'éloigne du sujet...



mais non, mais non...


----------



## lumai (6 Mars 2006)

Et incontinence ? C'est pas mal incontinence, non plus ?


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

nous en revenons au pipi caca, c'est rigolo mais pas très proche de la signification première, de plus je vois mal utiliser ce mot dans les phrases, il est inutile de chercher/trouver un mot qui ne puisse pas être utilisé, si tu te sens d'utiliser ce mot alors pourquoi pas mais je doute, comme le language est un code commun il est souhaitable que le mot français soit partagé par le plus grand nombre, ce qui en fera de fait une traduction acceptée par la majorité, puis par toutes et tous et donc rentrera dans les moeurs, ou bien nous arrivons à des inepties telles que mèl pour email alors que courriel (email = electronic mail, courriel = courrier electronique) est bien plus naturel et usité du moins de l'autre coté de l'océan.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et incontinence ? C'est pas mal incontinence, non plus ?


Dérive d'incontinence alors.  (Amok )


----------



## lumai (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nous en revenons au pipi caca, c'est rigolo mais pas très proche de la signification première, de plus je vois mal utiliser ce mot dans les phrases, il est inutile de chercher/trouver un mot qui ne puisse pas être utilisé, si tu te sens d'utiliser ce mot alors pourquoi pas mais je doute, comme le language est un code commun il est souhaitable que le mot français soit partagé par le plus grand nombre, ce qui en fera de fait une traduction acceptée par la majorité, puis par toutes et tous et donc rentrera dans les moeurs, ou bien nous arrivons à des inepties telles que mèl pour email alors que courriel (email = electronic mail, courriel = courrier electronique) est bien plus naturel et usité du moins de l'autre coté de l'océan.


Parce que tu cherches ici une définition, les origines du terme, ou un mot d'origine francaise à subsitituer au mot flood ? 
Ce n'est pas vraiment la même chose.
Comme l'a dit teo, le mot flood n'a pas le même sens en anglais, y compris sur les forums anglophone, que celui que nous lui donnons ici. Il désigne quelque chose en français qu'il ne désigne pas en anglais... Pas évident de traduire un mot pour lequel nous ne lui donnons pas la même signification que dans sa langue d'origine.
Enfin c'est l'utilisation d'un anglicisme qui te dérange ou le flou qui entoure la définition de ce mot ?


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

je dirais que ce qui est compliqué c'est
- qu'on a chacun une définition du "flood"
- qu'en français, certains forums n'ont pas forcément la même définition du mot "flood" non plus
- qu'en anglais, le mot "flood" n'existe pas dans un de "nos sens"
- qu'on utilise le mot "flooding" qui ne correspond effectivement pas au sens du flood sur macgeneration
_Et encore, j'ai juste cherché 10 mn sur Google. Je garde la dernière remarque au conditionnel. Je ne suis pas un expert ni en informatique ni en traduction._

En nous relisant j'ai déjà l'impression qu'on a pas du tout la même idée de ce qu'est le flood 

Je laisse Naas voir si c'est une bonne idée, (je veux pas faire dévier son fil  s'il en a pas envie hein, pas taper ) mais je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas d'abord poser la question de la définition de ce qu'est le _flood_ pour la majorité des membres  :king: _ici et maintenant_ (où est-ce aux modos de la définir ? :modo: ). Ensuite on verrait pour la traduction éventuelle  et on a des bonnes pistes.
*
[Mode voix effrayée ON]*_Aurait-on pris le problème à l'envers sans se rendre compte de quel abime de réflexion le simple mot flood pouvait contenir ? :affraid:  _*[/Mode voix effrayée OFF]*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

C'est carrément flood ce fil ?


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ...Enfin c'est l'utilisation d'un anglicisme qui te dérange ou le flou qui entoure la définition de ce mot ?


Oui c'est le fait d'utiliser un mot anglais qui plus est dans un sens complétement étranger à la signification originele  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> ...En nous relisant j'ai déjà l'impression qu'on a pas du tout la même idée de ce qu'est le flood
> 
> ... mais je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas d'abord poser la question de la définition de ce qu'est le _flood_ pour la majorité des membres  :king: _ici et maintenant_ (où est-ce aux modos de la définir ? :modo: ). Ensuite on verrait pour la traduction éventuelle  et on a des bonnes pistes...




Alons y pour la définition de flood, puisce que de la définition en découlera la traduction, sachant qu ele but est d'utiliser un autre mot que flood pour ce forum (nous ne sommes pas l'académie française :bebe:   )

pour moi le flood n'a pas une connotation négative s'il est joyeux, non intrusif et bien sûr non répétitif ou encadré, il aurait même tendance à me faire rire étant donné qu'il est quelque part frondeur    

(le flood c'est comme les bonnes blagues au bout de 10 posts dans un fil tel que celui par exemple cela devient gonflant) je pourrais alors faire la remarque au posteurs en lui disant d'arreter de *faire le goret* en rapport avec la *logorrhée*, par exemple

Donc naturellement si je ne me sens pas agressé par le dit "flood" je ne vais aps chercher un mot français qui soit à connotation négative comme ceux cités plus haut, ce qui est un point de divergence dans l'état actuel des choses

donc logorrhée me convient

N'évoquons pas le cas de 26000 qui lui ... est un cas à part    (et recombo)


A vous


----------



## benkenobi (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> donc logorrhée me convient



Le problème c'est que c'est l'usage qui en décidera, ou plutôt qui en a *déjà* décidé car le mot "flood" même s'il n'est pas encore dans le dictionnaire (à vérifier...) est déjà entré dans notre vocabulaire de floodeurs !

Si tu arrives à imposer ta *logorrhée*, bravo ! mais j'ai des doutes... (en plus c'est chiant à écrire sans faire des fautes ).


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

Pour ma pomme, le flood c'est dès qu'on sort du sujet du fil de discussion. Avec un post comportant un smiley, une phrase, 35 lignes. Et qu'on se répète (en général en dérapant de plus en plus  )

On peut le faire avec humour (_ça égaye  _), inconscience (_les derniers inscrits qui ne savent pas que... ou n'ont pas lus les premières pages_), bêtise ou méchanceté (_là on s'approche du troll_), ça en est. Après, chacun voit l'humour ou la bêtise à sa fenêtre (j'ai ma part de flood d'humour, de bêtise et aussi newbie en son temps).
Chacun ensuite a sa tolérance aux écarts, en premier lieu le posteur original, c'est son fil que l'on ne respecte ou pas, libre à lui de l'accepter ou pas; en deuxième lieu, les modérateurs qui décident si cela correspond ou non à l'esprit du fil ou des forums et du site.

_Faire le goret_ me va très bien, ça peut-être pris aussi bien négativement que positivement avec une petite touche rigolote (c'est pas mignon un porcelet dans sa boue qui grogne de contentement en régurgitant ses épluchures ? :love:  ) Et le rappel de logorrhée me plait beaucoup 

Je vais essayer de l'utiliser


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que c'est l'usage qui en décidera, ou plutôt qui en a *déjà* décidé car le mot "flood" même s'il n'est pas encore dans le dictionnaire (à vérifier...) est déjà entré dans notre vocabulaire de floodeurs !
> 
> Si tu arrives à imposer ta *logorrhée*, bravo ! mais j'ai des doutes... (en plus c'est chiant à écrire sans faire des fautes ).


le but de ce fil n'est pas de suivre ce que je dis puisque je ne savais pas, d'ou ma question d'orgine    , donc ce n'est pas *MA* solution ou quelque chose que je VEUX imposer  

mais par contre:

_


			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		


			C'est carrément flood ce fil ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...

alors on fait le goret ? hummm    _


passe très bien


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2006)

je sens que ça va devenir la phrase à flood parfaite dans les fils à flood... la récupération par l'ennemi va être immédiate 




			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> alors on fait le goret ? hummm



_(pardon Global j'ai pas pu m'empêcher, je sais que ce n'est pas de toi  )_


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> la récupération par l'ennemi va être immédiate




y a des chances....


----------

